# Wheels from 196 Honda Accord, 4-lug = Fit?



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

OK! A more concise post, less description... I am in the illongated process of buying wheels I have sought for a long time for my car. The wheels were stated to have come off a 1996 Honda Accord, and that is a 4-lug car. the picture of the wheels in fact ocnfirmed that their bolt pattern was 4 lugs. i did some research, and found that a 1996 Honda Accord 4-lug had a bolt pattern of 4x114.3, just like the S13. I went through my best investigative efforts to see what else listed it as 4x115; didn't see any. So, just to ask the board: Is there any info I "need" to know that says the wheels will "absolutely" not work on my S13? Otherwise, I am going to finish the sale sometime and have nice-looking wheels for Spring...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

what kind of car do you have? and honda accord rims are front wheel drive offset. and if you have a 240 its gonna look a little weird


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

trmn8r said:


> what kind of car do you have? and honda accord rims are front wheel drive offset. and if you have a 240 its gonna look a little weird


Terminator (trmn8r,) I have an auto trans, 1989, KA24E 240sx. I gather what you are saying is that the bolt pattern is the same and that they WILL fit, I just need a spacer???

p..S.: the 240SX is front wheel drive as well.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

since they have the same lug pattern, yes, they will fit. but i DO NOT reccomend that you get them. as trmn8r said, FWD and RWD offsets are very different. i wouldn't get anything higher than a 30+ offset, otherwise its gonna look like shit.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

the 240sx is rear wheel drive. ive never seen a 240 that is front wheel drive. everyone on this forum can back me up on that. unless you did some crazy mod.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

holy shit i just saw that, i dont think he knows what he's talking about.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

jcorbi82 said:


> p..S.: the 240SX is front wheel drive as well.


pwnage comming save yourself bud!


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

simply put...no.... I'm almost positive that all honda 4-bolt patterns are 4x100... while the 240SX rocks 4x114.3...thus they won't bolt up...

also....WTF?!?!?!?! FWD?!?!?!?! what were you thinking?!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

240luvr said:


> simply put...no.... I'm almost positive that all honda 4-bolt patterns are 4x100... while the 240SX rocks 4x114.3...thus they won't bolt up...
> 
> also....WTF?!?!?!?! FWD?!?!?!?! what were you thinking?!


not all honda's are 4x100. i know for a fact the 92-up preludes that have 4 lug are 4x114.3 and i'm sure the accords are too.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Nismo240 said:


> not all honda's are 4x100. i know for a fact the 92-up preludes that have 4 lug are 4x114.3 and i'm sure the accords are too.


key word nismo "almost" so 240 luvr your still ok


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah, thanks for straightenig me out... I'm never really positive when it comes to hondas especially...considering I'll never drive one haha.

so I stand corrected...they will bolt up...but not necessarily "fit"...

and I don't stand corrected...cause the 240SX is still rwd... that's not changing.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

will they fit? yes. the problem, they will look like the car is trying to swallow the rims. rwd cars usually have lower offsets, where fwd cars have higher. is the sale local? i'd try to mount one on the car just to see what it looks like, and if you're happy with how it sits, then get them. and no, 240sx's aren't fwd.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jcorbi82 said:


> i did some research, and found that a 1996 Honda Accord 4-lug had a bolt pattern of 4x114.3, just like the S13.


It turns out that both the 1996 Honda Accord and the S13 have the same bolt pattern of 4x114.3 and an offset of +40. However make sure the brake calipers don't hit the wheel spokes.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

*I feel STUPID!*



240luvr said:


> yeah, thanks for straightenig me out... I'm never really positive when it comes to hondas especially...considering I'll never drive one haha.
> 
> so I stand corrected...they will bolt up...but not necessarily "fit"...
> 
> and I don't stand corrected...cause the 240SX is still rwd... that's not changing.


Well, I'll be damned. I finally, today, learned my car, which i mentally associated with my 1991 Sentra 2-door... is RWD??? 
Whoa. I guess that was kind of a glaring statement! 4-cyl. RWD... I guess I need to see some burnout videos or something, because all the times driving in snow, and getting of of snow drifts, and clearing spaces for the front wheels, smelling transmission after parking on froZen ice... and revving up all the time... 
I am going to have to re-visit this, just to avoid sounding stupid for the board. I do wonder if ALL 240SXs are RWD, as even internet Web sites seem to disagree on this If my car really is RWD, it has done some magic stuff in imitating FWD in snow, and all else. Again, I'll do this on my own time... but this is some news to me. 
--- My BMW was RWD as hell. This Nissan...? I'm just going to stick with the Oil pressure test and stuff, the next time I get in a parking lot I am going to stick my head out the window on a slippery spot, press the gas pedal all the way down and see how I donut. this RWD stuff -IS- new to me, at least as far as the 240SX; no, I'm not dumb. 

Rogoman: You are saying the wheels will look like they are -way- in the wheelwhells? Can spacers fix this? I wonder if there are any picture examples, I am happy someone on the board reached the same data as I that the 1996 Accord and this car have the same patterns and off-sets - that's why I'm buying my American Racing AR-157s... 

P.S.: I -do- make fun of Hondas on a regular basis, so I hope that can supplant my RWD skepticism, this car acts FWD as hell. Thank you.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

240sx's are RWD. there is not possibility that yours is FWD. i don't really know what to say, i'm just completely shocked that you didn't know that your car is RWD.:jawdrop:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

jcorbi82 said:


> Rogoman: You are saying the wheels will look like they are -way- in the wheelwhells? Can spacers fix this? I wonder if there are any picture examples, I am happy someone on the board reached the same data as I that the 1996 Accord and this car have the same patterns and off-sets - that's why I'm buying my American Racing AR-157s...


I'm not the one that said that. My comment was: make sure the wheel spokes don't touch the brake calipers. 

Take the bare wheel (without a tire on it) and mount it on the hub and measure the spacing from the wheel spokes to the caliper. Better to check before you buy.

You can also compare your new wheel against one of your old wheels to see how it looks when mounted.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

and also if you need any spacer to fix your wheel problem then you have a rim that is not well specified for you car. and if you need to look out of the car to see which wheels are spinning to find out if its fwd or rwd, then my friend your gonna need some more driving experience. and 240's are know world wide as being 4 bangers rwd. thats why you see all those drift videos with 240's oh and not to mention fast and furious movies. oh and your "P.S's" are putting you deeper in a hole. cause when its snowin out there. and i cant move my car with only an inch of snow. then you know it doesn't drive like a fwd


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Bro...there's no way around it...all 240SX's are RWD! Now...in some other countries the 240SX is known as the 200SX...and our (USDM) 200SX is fwd...that's the only way I can see any type of confusion...but when you pop the hood...you should know...the way the motor is mounted...says it all... and as previously stated... if you drop spin the tires and can't tell if it's fwd or rwd...you've got a problem right there...you should know...without a doubt.


240SX=RWD...discussion ended...no way around it.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

*At this point: lol*

"240sx's are RWD. there is not possibility that yours is FWD. i don't really know what to say, i'm just completely shocked that you didn't know that your car is RWD." - Yeah, that sums it up... Not much to say! I'm glad I caused your surprise.



240luvr said:


> Bro...there's no way around it...all 240SX's are RWD! Now...in some other countries the 240SX is known as the 200SX...and our (USDM) 200SX is fwd...that's the only way I can see any type of confusion...but when you pop the hood...you should know...the way the motor is mounted...says it all... and as previously stated... if you drop spin the tires and can't tell if it's fwd or rwd...you've got a problem right there...you should know...without a doubt.
> 
> 
> 240SX=RWD...discussion ended...no way around it.


... it seems you do learn something new every day. I never really paid attention. Sees like SINCE it turns out they are RWD (this is news to me,) I can say they are the best-acting RWD I have yet had. I had a BMW 325es, 1986... bad in snow. I want a Corvette one day, this car is obviously RWD. If the engine being mounted that way is a giveaway you have a RWD car (that is how it was in the BMW,) then that is learned something. P.S.: Can't think of many 4-cyl. RWDs, that also had a lot to do with it! 

And that 200SX Sentra? yeah, that is what i was saying, my last Sentra... i just never really paid attention. And when I said "This car acts FWD as hell," It does: This snow around here made me never question my FWD conception! it drives THAT well in slippery ANYTHING! 

Oh well. how do I make the long Smiley face, like the long purple one at the end of "1" of this post?

- And trmn8r: I'm sure your RWD Porsches do more spin-outs than the 240, making the question even less. And no, I've never had a Porsche.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

jcorbi82 said:


> Oh well. how do I make the long Smiley face, like the long purple one at the end of "1" of this post?


look on the right side of the screen when you reply to something. it'll have different ones that you can choose from.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

my porsche is awd. but lets just cut it there i forgive you man. i was just messin with you.


----------

